# 125 SA low tech tank



## Greystoke (Jul 24, 2010)

Stunning tank









Do you have a record of your water parameters?


----------



## Coldwater King (Jul 23, 2013)

The tank looks very pleasing to the eye, looks great.


----------



## Lngtall1 (Jan 27, 2011)

ooooooh pretty I love the holey rock!


----------



## Gambs (Nov 23, 2013)

Sevs shredded all the plants but the anubis. Had to change the scape around with more fake plants.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

